# How to cut a rubber coupling ??



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I am going to use two 2" screw together pvc adapters to make a bulkhead, I cant find any washers this size, but I found a rubber coupling that will work, if I can cut it, I'm concerned about wrecking my chopsaw blade by cutting rubber any ideas?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Your looking in the wrong place for your gasket material. Rubbery gasket materials are made for custom gaskets. Check with a plumbing supply or industrial supply. They are used to make gaskets for flanged conections on pumps and other piping arrangements.having said that, and having looked at using odd parts for bulkhead fittings, I think I would just buy the proper fittings, although not from an aquarium store. TSC sells them quite cheaply. Rubber won't ruin your chopsaw blade, but it might grab the coupling and if it is soft enough jam it in the saw, or toss it. Sheet gasket material is the way to go, or the proper fitting.


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Just get a piece of flexible PVC liner for water heaters. Comes in a roll. Just cut off what ever length you need and cut it to form the gasket you want.


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

$6.29 for a foot of PVC Liner at Home Depot. You could make 6-8 of them I imagine


----------

